# Tesla Model 3 Battery Pack Sniffing



## hbthink (Dec 21, 2010)

*Tesla Model 3 Battery Pack Reverse Engineering*

Got hands on a Tesla Model 3 pack and sniffed the device using some ots LTC development devices

I'll blog the info here

https://cabrioev.blogspot.com/

and here's the setup I used, the code is up on my github site at kinetic-design. I'm also putting together a GUI and working on a custom interface board so as not needing to get the expensive boards from LTC. Will post to github.

Steve


----------



## jonescg (Nov 3, 2010)

Keen to see how this progresses! Also - what's going on on the other bench? New battery layout?


----------



## hbthink (Dec 21, 2010)

No comment on other battery,

But I will say I did some circuit snooping and determined without a doubt that the two quad package devices in use here are the LTC 6812 device which is very hard to get a hold of. How do I know I traced the wiring and compared the 6812 to the 6813 device. They are different one does 15 cells the other 18 cells. A model 3 is fine with the 15 cell device and thats what they use. I had to modify the code to the 6812 to get correct PEC codes back when reading the data.

Anyways I'll post updates to github and my blog as well as here. As well I have a small board that works with SPI/isoSPI and is much cheaper than the LTC board. I've tested the first test boards and they work well. I now need to test it with an ARM device so I don't need to use the Linduino anymore, that will be the next update.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## retrEVnoc (Mar 23, 2019)

Any updates on this since January? Thanks


----------



## The_Sasquatch (Feb 11, 2018)

Any update on this? I know EVTV is also working on the same project...


----------

